# Houses for sale for 1€ in Sambuca



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just found this article/ video
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20190919-the-one-euro-homes-of-sicily


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Yep, they have been around for a while, and they carry just a few problems with them.


----------

